

Video: 24 year-old Steve Jobs prepping for his first TV appearance (1978) - jaybol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDBiUemCSY&feature=player_embedded

======
pohl
_...ok, I'll go to this thing if this scrolls up and tells me welcome...you
know...the regular system card. So put it in, I go "It's gonna work!" and I
hear the disk work and everything and this thing scrolls and goes right past
the screen ... "where!?" So I pulled one of the ROMs out and I saw I had bent
one of the pins under...after hours of getting this thing where I'd watch it
scroll..._

...at which point Jobs looks visibly bothered that the story just won't end.
Was that Woz off-screen?

Edit: For some reason this reminds me of a scene in Raising Arizona: _"...and
all Pancho wanted was a hot roll and butter. So... why do you use the word
'trapped'?"_

~~~
rbanffy
> Was that Woz off-screen?

The mannerisms sound similar, but the voice doesn't sound like Wozniak. You
can compare it with a slightly more recent sample here:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RZrv55B6Js>

------
xutopia
Whenever someone tells me that Jobs was a natural public speaker I tell them
that he too had to overcome stage fright and worked hard to be what he is.

------
carterac
Such an unremarkable piece of footage, yet I found my 24-year-old self
studying every little detail and facial gesture.

What was inside of him then that led to where Apple is today?

~~~
radicaldreamer
Unfortunately, I don't think clips like this are very helpful for answering
such a question...

I find myself hoping that he has or is writing an autobiography or a book
where he opens himself up to others. He's a very private person when he's not
representing Apple and I really hope we'll get to hear from him and see how
he's envisioned his life and work.

------
mayank
The part where they put a giant white earbud in his ear is priceless,
especially when he looks somewhat suspiciously at it.

EDIT: direct link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDBiUemCSY&t=0m35s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDBiUemCSY&t=0m35s)

------
jlongster
Anyone know if the actual broadcast is available? It'd be cool to watch it,
especially after seeing this.

~~~
antirez
at 24 you have a lot less filters I guess.

------
ericz
I am not used to seeing Jobs express so much emotion

------
aforty
"god... _waves back hair_ "

Epic.

------
staunch
Even then he did seem to have a kingly quality.

------
olivercameron
We all have to start somewhere, right?

------
vista66
that is really suprising awesome post!

------
barista
The guy's a perfect salesman. He knows how to sell.

